# Grooming a Westie



## LDMomma (Jul 19, 2010)

I took my puppy in for a grooming session. It was her first one and she's only 11 weeks so her full coat isn't in yet. She's a Westie.

Anyways the groomer was asking me what I eventually want done with her coat. The problem- I have no idea  I want her to look cute, LOL. I know I don't want the typical Westie look (short back, fringed belly) but I don't know beyond that. I guess I want her the same length all over but I don't know what length. And don't even get me started on the face!

The groomer is all like so do you want her hand-stripped, clippered, or scissored? And I'm all like "Uh, I don't know!"

So what do I want?


----------



## peznite (Oct 21, 2009)

Hand-stripped has the best look, more natural...although I can't find any groomer in my area that hand-strips so ive got to just get mine clipped , you can get away with clipping if it's done right but it wont be as good as handstripping ever will be.

As I said no one in my area that I know of does hand-stripping so our groomer just does her thing...i took this pic on her last grooming about a month ago...she has never been hand-stripped before. BY THE WAY, IN THE LAST PICTURE, she is 10 weeks old, so compare her as a pup to her at 1.5 years old and you can maybe tell what yours is going to look like :>


----------



## Yvonne (Aug 6, 2010)

If you want it done correctly you want your dog hand stripped.If you do not mind it not being done properly for show or dont like the price or looks then you can let them use clippers. I think the clippers changes the feel and texture and personally would stick with hand stripped.


----------



## LDMomma (Jul 19, 2010)

She's beautiful Pez. Yours is more hairy/bigger than my Roxy it looks.

Here's Roxy (also at 10 weeks):









I was told the clippers would make her softer and lose her "waterproofing."


----------



## Yvonne (Aug 6, 2010)

that is correct, any clipper work changes dogs coats and is why you do not shave down double coated breeds.


----------



## Masterjedi688 (Apr 27, 2009)

peznite said:


> Hand-stripped has the best look, more natural...although I can't find any groomer in my area that hand-strips so ive got to just get mine clipped , you can get away with clipping if it's done right but it wont be as good as handstripping ever will be.
> 
> As I said no one in my area that I know of does hand-stripping so our groomer just does her thing...i took this pic on her last grooming about a month ago...she has never been hand-stripped before. BY THE WAY, IN THE LAST PICTURE, she is 10 weeks old, so compare her as a pup to her at 1.5 years old and you can maybe tell what yours is going to look like :>


Absolutely Adorable


----------

